# Do Clipped Fins Grow Back?



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

So I have recently picked up a juvenile Mac and only noticed it's right pectoral was clipped pretty bad possibly by one of the other macs at the store, does anyone know if it will regenerate ok? It's close to the base of the fin but not completely clipped. I can't exactly get a decent pic due to the fact that the target is really small, but if needed I'll try my best. I don't really mind if it won't because that earns it a name and makes it that much more unique, just curious if there's a chance it will.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Will probably regenerate, it's just a fin...


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

CombiChrist said:


> Will probably regenerate, it's just a fin...


I hope so..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

As long as the bite isnt into the skin where the fin attaches it should grow back.


----------



## Crest Glide (Jul 19, 2009)

Pirambeba said:


> Will probably regenerate, it's just a fin...


I hope so..
[/quote]

Mine showed up at the pet store with no fins at all whatsoever. Within two weeks I finally got to see what he looked like with full fins. Just feed him well and don't stress him.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> As long as the bite isnt into the skin where the fin attaches it should grow back.


Not exactly on the fleshy bit. There are signs of it growing back, but progress is slow even with additional feedings and pristine water params.. this might take a while


----------

